# A girl and her fish



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

So I have decided to start a journal about my fish and other pets 
(I will get pictures soon)
This is my biggest tank, a 125 gallon endeavor. So some basic info on it, I run an aquaclear 110 filter, and a topfin 30 filter. I have 2 heaters, and I don't know what brand off the top of my head. I have 4 dividers in the tank, and 5 sections. The 4 smallest sections are about 15 gallons each, and the biggest section is about 66 gallons. 
So the 15 gallon farthest closest to my doorway, holds my blind elephant ear male betta, he is really well behaved, and very sweet, he has 2 silk plants, and a floating tube. I fell in love with him when I saw him at the store, and well that's that 
Next section, holds a filter, and a heater, as well as one platy, long story on that boy. As well as a large piece of driftwood, and another mate is a clown pleco, less than a year old and less than 2 inches long :-D
Next, my breeder boy, he is a pink elephant ear, and he has no friends because he is very aggressive, but he will hopefully be a good dad :-D
Then we have a section with driftwood, it holds a snarky male swordtail, and a large clown pleco, about 2 years old, about 4 inches long and fat.  
The next section is going to be the most interesting. 66 gallons. Filter, heater, and tons of fish and plants. This is the most controversial section, I have a female betta fish sorority. I don't really want anyone telling me that they are bad, I have weighed the risks and the rewards of my set up. I change things up whenever I see stress or aggression, I cup all the girls and redecorate the tank, move everything and clean it all up. I currently have 7 female bettas, as well as about 18 corys, not sure one exact numbers because they breed, and I have found at least one fry. There are a few shrimp, and a few snails. 
20 gallon. Topfin filter, 8 ghost shrimp, and 1 female betta, all are qting. 8 temp tanks, with 8 female bettas, one each. All of these females will end up in the sorority when they get bigger. So it will be 16 female bettas once everyone is qt'ed and grown a bit.
My only other permanent tank is a 5 gallon with a filter rated for a 30 gallon, and heaters. It holds my old boy, he is a large vt male who I love to peices and it will break my heart when he passes on. He had a bad case of fin rot at one point and it never healed properly, so now he swims with an impairment, but he is still full of spunk 

I'll put pictures in when I get the chance


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh! So glad you are starting a journal. I always like to read your posts and wanted to get to know you and your fish better. I am amazed at that big tank. It must weigh a ton!


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Nov 15, 2015)

Please post photos, looking forward.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Even empty it was sooo heavy! I'll hopefully be able to get new pictures of everyone tonight!


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

So 125 gallon in order of door way to window

















































Other permanent tank, 5.5 Gallon one male tank

































20 Gallon, always set up, but consequently changing cast of characters, currently a quarantine tank, holds 4 female betta fish who will eventually be in the sorority









































Temperary tanks, currently two 5.5 gallons and a 1.7 gallon. Home to 5 betta fish currently









































Pictures of all of the tanks, and my fish area, which is my dinning room and then the connected room


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

That huge tank looks so good! Wow. It looks so impressive. And all those board games!


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Haha yes the games are taking over!

Some less pleasent news tonight, when I did my last cupping of all of my girls, and cleaning the tank, one of my resuces who had gotten strong and big must have caught her pectoral on something, and injured it. Right now she is in a floating breeder box, and I'm hoping that she will be able to heal. 
On a lighter note, my other girls are doing great, and don't seem to mind at all that she is in a floating container haha! I also saw my little cory fry today, I didn't mean to breed at all, but at some point someone did, and now I have a little cory about the size of a thumb nail! I have no clue how he survied, or how old he is because I haven't done anything special for him at all, I didn't even know about him till a week ago!


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I lost my little rescue girl, her fin rot got to her pectorals and then she just couldn't survive, so I did the humane thing and euthanize her. It was a sad day, but I know that she isn't suffering anymore. Also I have my new females in a small sorority in my 20 gallon, not lost fish or deaths, pretty great so far! Knock on wood!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I am sorry. It is so difficult to lose one. 

Sweet babies. I bet the 20 gallon is lots of fun to watch.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

I did have to lose my girl, she fought hard but just could not do it. And my little girls are so interesting to watch, interesting enough that I actaully decided to introduce them to my old girls, so they are allin the big tank, with tons of plants, I'll try to get some pictures today!


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Old boy, he isn't looking to well, but he has done this before, so I did a water change and put him to bed, lights out for him!








Breeder girl








Sorority















And I'm gonna try to get some videos up of my breeder boy and my sorority!


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z14sT5VIZpA
My future breeder


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmysl-Legm8
Breeder boy


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azwxweLZ2ao
Sorority


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

So recently I've been crazy busy with finals and school and the holidays!
So lets start with my little old red boy. So he is almost a year old, and I love him a lot, hes been slowing down recently, but still kicking, he is growing a tumor in his side, and one of his eyes is glazing over. He is still looking okay and I am hoping that he can make it through the new year and maybe until the anniversary of me getting him. 
The sorority is still doing great, and I've decided that I am not going to do live plants for it, but only fake. The rest of the tank will have live plants so I'm growing them out in my 20 gal. Not much news on the fish front, not too many messes made!

I have a rabbit, I believe that she is a beveren and she has a large condo now, and she is doing great and bonding with me! I love her so much! Named clary!


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Its been a long year already, I lost my marbled green and pastel ct female, I hadn't seen her in a few days so I looked for her and found her, it was sad. I also lost my old boy today, dear god I didn't know I was so attached to him, he died the same way he lived, stubborn and just refused to go, he went for about 2 weeks where I knew he was going out, and he didn't! Then that crazy boy built a bubble nest today. God I loved him, but he had fin rot that turned into body rot as well as some internal organ failure. I lost 2 fish since the new year, and its only day 3! well hopefully this isn't the tone of the year! Its sad, but I guess it happens, and I'll be okay


----------

